# LATCH vs seat belt



## greenfish (Nov 16, 2007)

So...I have a 2003 Vibe--we're putting in harnessed boosters. The car has the bottom LATCH anchors, but I don't think it has a top tether anchor.

Which is safer the bottom anchors only or the seat belt? I can't seem to find a good answer...which may be as much my searching skills as the availability!

Thanks!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

LATCH means *L*ower *A*nchors and *T*ethers for *Ch*ildren. If you have lower anchors, you most definitley have top tethers. LATCH is not safer than the seatbelt--it is just meant to be an easier alternative. Use whichever gets you the better install, but always use the top tether, no matter if you're using the lower anchors or seatbelt to install.


----------



## greenfish (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, then I may be confused. I know the Vibe 05 have the LATCH system, but even those manuals say that there "may" be a top tether anchor. What I can find of the Vibe 03 manuals say that there are bottom anchors, but those manuals actually don't use the word LATCH and definitely don't mention any top anchors...unless someone who has a Vibe can tell me where to find them (or where on the internet to look. I found one page--that no longer existed) because there's really nothing, unless I'm supposed to hook them to the cargo anchors, but those are off center and don't look quite right


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

If your car doesn't have them, a dealership will be able to put them in for no or low price.

It is the law where I live to use them whether you use seatbelts or the latch system.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Did you look on the ceiling? If you have LATCH, you will have top tethers. The only exception is in convertibles, which would not pertain to you.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, I asked this on www.car-seat.org and here's what I got:

Quote:

According to the LATCH manual, the '03 Vibe's tether anchors are inset under plastic covers in the cargo floor for all three rear seating positions, and they are not the squared cargo hooks on the side of the cargo area. Hope this helps!


----------



## greenfish (Nov 16, 2007)

THANKS! I'll go looking for them...thsi is the problem with buying used cars with w/o a manual.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

We also have a 2003 Vibe and it does have top tether anchors. They are in the 'trunk' area and easy to usel. I think they have little doors covering them originally toward the back seat in the trunk. There are three I believe.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I also have an 03 Vibe, with top anchors. They are toward the back of the seat in the trunk area. In all three seated positions.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenfish* 
Okay, then I may be confused. I know the Vibe 05 have the LATCH system, but even those manuals say that there "may" be a top tether anchor. What I can find of the Vibe 03 manuals say that there are bottom anchors, but those manuals actually don't use the word LATCH and definitely don't mention any top anchors...unless someone who has a Vibe can tell me where to find them (or where on the internet to look. I found one page--that no longer existed) because there's really nothing, unless I'm supposed to hook them to the cargo anchors, but those are off center and don't look quite right









I had problems locating them in our truck. I realized there were no top tether anchor in the center, only on the sides and they didn't look like what I was expecting. There were very thick and I thought they were for cargo.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, there will only be top tethers in seating positions with lower anchors--most vehicles do not allow the use of LATCH in the center seat, so there will not be a top tether for the middle position.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Right, there will only be top tethers in seating positions with lower anchors--most vehicles do not allow the use of LATCH in the center seat, so there will not be a top tether for the middle position.

Does this mean that, if there *is* a middle anchor, it's safe to assume that you can use LATCH installation in the middle, even if there's not separate loops?

I'm pretty sure our Accord manual says it's safe to use the LATCH install for the middle position, but I can't recall for sure.

I just realized my mom's car has the tethers, but NOT the lower anchors. Is that weird? It's a 2002, just like ours, but an Infiniti instead of a Honda.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Does this mean that, if there *is* a middle anchor, it's safe to assume that you can use LATCH installation in the middle, even if there's not separate loops?

I'm pretty sure our Accord manual says it's safe to use the LATCH install for the middle position, but I can't recall for sure.

I just realized my mom's car has the tethers, but NOT the lower anchors. Is that weird? It's a 2002, just like ours, but an Infiniti instead of a Honda.

No, not necessarily. I have a top tether anchor in my subaru for the middle position, but no lower anchors for that position. You need to check your manual.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Right, there will only be top tethers in seating positions with lower anchors--most vehicles do not allow the use of LATCH in the center seat, so there will not be a top tether for the middle position.

That is not necessarily true. Our car has three top tether things because we have to, by law, use the top tether even with a seatbelt.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Right, I should have worried that differently. Loads of older cars have top tether anchors, but no lower anchors







If you have an older car with a TA, you should use it, even with a seatbelt install.


----------

